# Great training session, nightmare results



## PhoebeC (Jan 30, 2020)

So before training last night I was at 9.2 about 6.30pm, I had a banana as I was hungry and normally I am fine with bananas. Like it may take me up about 2 or 3 but not this level. 

1 and half hours of Rugby training, quite intense at points. Got in about half 8 and tested. 20.3! 
So I had a small bowl of pasta, it was mainly chicken and sauce had 6 units for the food, which is normal for me, and only 2 corrective does. 

Couldn't sleep, so got out of bed about 12.30 and I was 1.9 no signs. Ate,waited, retested 5.6 so went back to bed. Woke up 3.30am feeling weird, sweating and shaky and numb, 2.2 again eat, waited retested 8.2.

Woke up at my alarm 9.7 so phew with that. But felt horrid all day and by 4pm by head wqas killing, and I was so tired, plus my eyes! 

My running might cause a few hypos the next day, if I don't keep an eye on it, but nothing like that. And never Hypers to that level.

So I should know, but I don't what happens in layman's terms with intense exercise. Something to do with my liver kicking in?

I think I need to test mid-exercise when I grab some water?  but then what do I do, part corrections? 

p.s I started posting last night on the train and the signal went, and it only saved two lines so I gave up ha!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2020)

PhoebeC said:


> So I should know, but I don't what happens in layman's terms with intense exercise. Something to do with my liver kicking in?


That's pretty much the answer, I would suspect Phoebe  Intense exercise can cause a rise in adrenaline and cortisol, and these hormones stimulate the liver to release extra glucose, causing that high you experienced. However, after such intense exercise your muscles will be depleted of glycogen (glucose), and in the hours after exercise they will replenish that glycogen by taking it out of the bloodstream. Additionally, the exercise will make you particularly sensitive to your insulin (basal and bolus) for up to 40 hours afterwards, so it's important to take these things into account. Experience will teach you what you need to do to anticipate these effects. As your fitness and familiarity with the type of exercise improves, so should your levels, both before and after 

There's also the aspect of you using 'new' muscles -well, not new, but using your body in a way it is not yet accustomed to, and this can be an extra cause of those post-exercise lows. For example, I'm very used to running so it doesn't really impact my levels unless I run quite a long way. However, when it comes to something like gardening (which I openly admit, I do rarely! ) then the effect on my levels is much more pronounced. If you're interested, I read a good book years ago called The Diabetic Athlete's Handbook which explains all the different processes and things to watch out for for all different types of sport/exercise


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 30, 2020)

Sounds like you were really put through the wringer @PhoebeC 

Have you ever come across extod? http://extodorg.ipage.com/index.html

I wonder is there might be some pointers there for you to experiment with - at least with fairly regular training you’ll have a fair few opportunities to experiment!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 30, 2020)

Today went much better. 13.8 in the training room, which is a little high but I’d had pizza for lunch, then 8.3 during and 10.2 when I got home. 

I’ve had eggs, tomatoes and toast. And half the insulin I would normally have with that meal, it was tasty too! I’m going to go with the less is more, highs can be slowly fixed but I don’t want to be hypoing all day. 

I’ve just had my basal too. We will see how tonight goes 

@Northerner I knew the answer was trailing it, isn’t it always! All of what you have said makes sense, the new use of muscles is why I’ve had aches in odd places 

@everydayupsanddowns I will have a look at that link.

 I did find a link about rugby and diabetes but it was very wordy and technical. Not ideal when I have been auditing new controls in my new job all day, sometimes I need basic answers, but that’s not diabetes. Also when I am trying to learn the rules of rugby my mind is mushy recently 

First match on Sunday, I am down as a sub so hopefully I only get to do about ten minutes as I haven’t tackled or been tackled yet!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 30, 2020)

13.2 now, but I’ve not long eaten and I am going to just see how it goes. Don’t want to over correct or even correct at this point in time. Here’s to a good nights sleep hopefully


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2020)

PhoebeC said:


> 13.2 now, but I’ve not long eaten and I am going to just see how it goes. Don’t want to over correct or even correct at this point in time. Here’s to a good nights sleep hopefully



Hope you are waking to good numbers


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 31, 2020)

Nope! 3.3  which is a huge drop as was 12.5 at 00.15am


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2020)

PhoebeC said:


> Nope! 3.3  which is a huge drop as was 12.5 at 00.15am


Basal reduction needed perhaps? Trouble is, if you are on lantus it can take a couple of days for any adjustment to manifest itself properly  Levemir is supposed to be better at taking into account any changes in dose straight away, plus you can split it, which might be helpful on training days - perhaps something to discuss when you see your new team?


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 31, 2020)

I don’t know if I am ever on the right insulin, but remember when they changed it last time they acted like what I was on was insane, she said they never prescribe it. I had been to see the same team for 5 years before so why had they only realised at that point.  It does annoy me that we need to be the experts on everything to have any chance against it. 

I need the Libre, that’s my priority.
I meet all of the requirements, so hopefully they just say yes.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 2, 2020)

PhoebeC said:


> I need the Libre, that’s my priority.
> I meet all of the requirements, so hopefully they just say yes.



Hope Libre comes through for you Phoebe


----------

